# Quanta, quanta pazienza



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Ho litigato con Mattia stasera.
Pensavo avremmo passato la serata insieme invece mi ha comunicato "per grazia ricevuta" che sarebbe andato a cena con amici e poi a vedere il pargoletto appena nato di uno di loro.
E già mi sono irritata. Perchè ha la stronzissima  abitudine da sempre di dire le cose a tutti tranne che a me, se non all'ultimo momento, incazzandosi pure ma se io faccio una cosa del genere lui va in para. Comincia a diventare noioso e geloso.

Allora sono uscita con due amici a bere qualcosa.
Mi ha mandato un sms alle 22 dicendo -Tutto bene amore? Noi stiamo andando al Casinò.."
Apperò! La tipa ha partorito su una roulette? Figo...
"Si tutto bene, sono a bere qualcosa con Marco e Davide."
Tre secondi e mi ha chiamata. Non l'ho lasciate parlare -Casinò? Non dovevate andare a vedere un erede?-
-Si, anche ma l'avevo detto a Carlo ieri che sarei andato al casinò!!!Non te l'ha detto? Vi siete visti oggi!-
-Sei fuori di testa? Vivo con Carlo? Ti sembra io mi chiami Carlo? Ma cosa ci vuole a dirmi le cose...-
L'ha buttata subito in caciara "Ma anche tu, tu tu tu tu tu..." nà roba tipo telefono, un tu sempre di accusa che ha abbracciato tutto il panorama delle mie mancanze.
L'ho lasciato parlare. E parlare e quando finalmente ha smesso -Ok a tutto. Ne parliamo quando vuoi delle altre cose, ma non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda. Perchè non mi dici le cose prima? Non mi frega un cazzo di dove vai ma sapere i tuoi spostamenti almeno due giorni prima non sarebbe male, no?-
-Essì! Un mese prima ora...-
-D'accordo, sei in modalità testa di cazzo. Ti rode che sia qui con Marco e Davide?-

Si. Gli rodeva. E tanto.
Pazienza. Ma che fatica.
La deprogrammazione gelosia Mattia è un lavoro costante.
E sfiancante.
Non so nemmeno se viene a dormire ma mi preoccuperò di lui domani mattina quando mi sveglierò e scoprirò se c'è nel letto.




Va beh. Ora andrò su youporn a vedere se c' è qualche novità hardissima da sperimentare con Dom Manager...






:rotfl::risata::rotfl:


----------



## geko (22 Aprile 2012)

Minchia... la cronologia del tuo computer dev'essere un tale troiaio... :mrgreen:

Brutta abitudine quella del tuo Mattia, ma mi ci riconosco un po'... giusto un pochino eh.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1592 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia... la cronologia del tuo computer dev'essere un tale troiaio... :mrgreen:
> 
> Brutta abitudine quella del tuo Mattia, ma mi ci riconosco un po'... giusto un pochino eh.


Non uso cronologia!Tutto in private!!!!
Si...brutta abitudine, ma non sarebbe niente se non rompesse le palle al contrario.
Se faccio come lui...apriti cielo! Una filippica che non finisce più..
Comunque per la cronaca non è tornato a dormire.
Che rottura di cazzo...


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Che fatica avere una relazione seria...mi sa che è per questo che fuggo sempre...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1594 ha detto:
			
		

> Che fatica avere una relazione seria...mi sa che è per questo che fuggo sempre...


:victory:k::bravooo::updue::umiledue::umile::applauso::cincin::diavoletto::cooldue:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1593 ha detto:
			
		

> Non uso cronologia!Tutto in private!!!!
> Si...brutta abitudine, ma non sarebbe niente se non rompesse le palle al contrario.
> Se faccio come lui...apriti cielo! Una filippica che non finisce più..
> *Comunque per la cronaca non è tornato a dormire.
> *Che rottura di cazzo...


ecco le valige fuori la porta in questo caso potrebbero essere un buon modo per fargli capire che quando fa cosi diventa pesante :mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Aprile 2012)

Tu Tebe fantasia zero!!! 

Volevi fare veramente la carogna... Che cazzo di Marco e Davide !

Dovevi dire che eri fuori a bere con Cattivik e Mons... sa lui come si scrive!!!

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (22 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1595 ha detto:
			
		

> :victory:k::bravooo::updue::umiledue::umile::applauso::cincin::diavoletto::cooldue:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1597 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu Tebe fantasia zero!!!
> 
> Volevi fare veramente la carogna... Che cazzo di Marco e Davide !
> 
> ...


:up: 
(e non ti formalizzare, basta Mons, caro Catty :mrgreen


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1597 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu Tebe fantasia zero!!!
> 
> Volevi fare veramente la carogna... Che cazzo di Marco e Davide !
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Ragazzi...vi ricordo che sono maestra nel far girare le palle agli uomini, quindi...al caro Mattia...marca malissimo...
Ne ho in mente una che...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1596 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco le valige fuori la porta in questo caso potrebbero essere un buon modo per fargli capire che quando fa cosi diventa pesante :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma che valigia....ripago con la stessa moneta con qualcosa di interessi...lui si incazzerà come una jena e io facendo flap flap risponderò "ma amore Mattia...faccio come te! perchè ti disturba così tanto?"


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Ammetto che il non trovarlo a letto mi avrebbe fatto molto male. 
Da sempre è una cosa che mi butta nel panico, una sorta di "sindrome di abbandono" che non ho mai capito bene.

Olà Tebuzz, hai una vita interessante


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1603 ha detto:
			
		

> Ammetto che il non trovarlo a letto mi avrebbe fatto molto male.
> Da sempre è una cosa che mi butta nel panico, una sorta di "sindrome di abbandono" che non ho mai capito bene.
> 
> Olà Tebuzz, hai una vita interessante


No...ho una vita stancante...e quando Mattia ci si mette con le sue stronzate...sembra abbia il radar per fare tutte quelle cose che NON deve fare in certi momenti.
Comunque...il letto tutto mio batte la sua mancanza nel letto...non mi disurba dormire da sola, anzi...

ma si. Chi se ne fotte. Domani...slurp slurp (incrocia tutto l'incrociabile....:mrgreen


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1604 ha detto:
			
		

> No...ho una vita stancante...e quando Mattia ci si mette con le sue stronzate...sembra abbia il radar per fare tutte quelle cose che NON deve fare in certi momenti.
> Comunque...il letto tutto mio batte la sua mancanza nel letto...non mi disurba dormire da sola, anzi...
> 
> ma si. Chi se ne fotte. Domani...slurp slurp (i*ncrocia tutto l'incrociabile*....:mrgreen


Gli occhi bastano?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1604 ha detto:
			
		

> No...ho una vita stancante...e quando Mattia ci si mette con le sue stronzate...sembra abbia il radar per fare tutte quelle cose che NON deve fare in certi momenti.
> Comunque...il letto tutto mio batte la sua mancanza nel letto...non mi disurba dormire da sola, anzi...
> 
> ma si. Chi se ne fotte. Domani...slurp slurp (incrocia tutto l'incrociabile....:mrgreen


Ma dove era finito Mattia? E poi è rispuntato fuori oggi?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1606 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma dove era finito Mattia? E poi è rispuntato fuori oggi?


Mi ha comunicato con dovizia di particolari che hanno vinto mille euro alla roulette "copiando" una coppia di vecchietti vestiti tipo anni 40, e se li sono divisi.
Poi sono andati a dormire alle sei stamattina a casa dell'architetto, hanno deciso di giocare a poker e bere ancora fino alle 10 e...il resto è splatter.
Mi ha comprato le sigarette, i bacetti perugina, mi ha detto ti amo e ha abbozzato un embrione di scuse.
Gli ho fatto il dito medio e poi gli ho sorriso accarezzandolo.
-Tebe, sono nei guai?-
-No.-
-Ora si che ho paura.-

Amo questo..bambino?


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1607 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi ha comunicato con dovizia di particolari che hanno vinto mille euro alla roulette "copiando" una coppia di vecchietti vestiti tipo anni 40, e se li sono divisi.
> Poi sono andati a dormire alle sei stamattina a casa dell'architetto, hanno deciso di giocare a poker e bere ancora fino alle 10 e...il resto è splatter.
> Mi ha comprato le sigarette, i bacetti perugina, mi ha detto ti amo e ha abbozzato un embrione di scuse.
> Gli ho fatto il dito medio e poi gli ho sorriso accarezzandolo.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: Tutti così certi uomini....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Aprile 2012)

Si chiama libertà. Annunciare dove si va è come rinunciare all'ultima fetta del proprio ego del mondo maschile.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1669 ha detto:
			
		

> Si chiama libertà. Annunciare dove si va è come rinunciare all'ultima fetta del proprio ego del mondo maschile.


Ma io non voglio sapere dove va o con chi va.
Vorrei solo che me lo dicesse per tempo. Non per controllarlo ma magari mi organizzo!:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1679 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma io non voglio sapere dove va o con chi va.
> Vorrei solo che me lo dicesse per tempo. Non per controllarlo ma magari mi organizzo!:carneval:


Immagino che lui non lo dice perché sa che ti organizzi 

Prova a fare il contrario (avviso della sera) e lo trovi attaccato come 'na cozza agli scogli. :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1681 ha detto:
			
		

> Immagino che lui non lo dice perché sa che ti organizzi
> 
> Prova a fare il contrario (avviso della sera) e lo trovi attaccato come 'na cozza agli scogli. :rotfl:


Bingo:
E infatti...quando lui esce io non lo chiamo nemmeno...manco l'ora del rientro voglio sapere.
Mentre quando esco io...ahahahahahahah
Mi chiama 800 volte!!!!
E io non rispondo mai.
Poi arrivo a casa e comincia
"Ecco...dove sei andata...io ti chiamo e tu non rispondi e poi pretendi che ti dica le cose...bla bla bla bla..."
In genere finisce che mi metto gli auricolari nelle orecchie e gli faccio fla flap facendo la tonta.
Si chiama...
Sopravvivenza. E ci vuole tanto. Tanto. Amore...
:mexican:


----------

